# nette Leute zum Biken gesucht in Bingen



## abi (5. April 2005)

Tach, 

suche Leute zwischen 18 und 38 um tagsüber zu Biken oder auch am Wochenende. 

Leider kenn ich noch nicht soviel Strecken da ich erst hergezogen bin. 

Hauptsache gemütlich und ohne Streß, soll ja spaß machen.   

abi


----------



## Fubbes (5. April 2005)

In letzter Zeit häufen sich die Anfragen zu Bingen. Na, mir soll's Recht sein.

Spontane Touren mache ich mittlerweile seltener, aus Zeitmangel. Wenn ich was plane, dann schreibe ich das fast immer hier ins Forum, damit auch andere aus dem MTB-Club-Beinhart mitfahren können. Natürlich kann auch jeder andere mitfahren. Die Touren sind meist Sonntags, denn in der Woche muss ich meine Brötchen verdienen. 
Um deine Erwartungen etwas zu bremsen, wenn ich an zwei Sonntagen im Monat zum Radeln komme, bin ich froh. Wenn du aber nicht nur auf Bingen beschränkt bist, dann kannst du einfach aufmerksam hier im Forum lesen, denn es gibt von den Beinharten fast jedes Wochenende eine Tour, z.B. ab Wiesbaden in den Taunus oder in Bad Kreuznach.

Nun denn, vielleicht sehen wir uns mal,

Gruß
   Daniel

Edit: Was mir noch einfällt, ich wäre auch für einen festen Termin in der Woche für ein Afterworkbiken zu haben. Dann muss ich endlich nicht mehr Joggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi (6. April 2005)

Hi Fubbes
ja habs auch schon oft gelesen, das in Wiesbaden oder Bad Kreuznach Touren sind. Aber ohne Auto  ist des immer so ein Problem.

Aber für ein Afterworkbiken währe ich schon , man muss ja nicht immer gleich was großes fahren. 

Gruß 
abi


----------



## Fubbes (6. April 2005)

abi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fubbes
> ja habs auch schon oft gelesen, das in Wiesbaden oder Bad Kreuznach Touren sind. Aber ohne Auto  ist des immer so ein Problem.
> 
> Aber für ein Afterworkbiken währe ich schon , man muss ja nicht immer gleich was großes fahren.
> ...


Na, letzten Sonntag war ein Tour im Binger Wald. Warst du da?

Afterworkbiken können wir nächste Woche gerne mal ausprobieren. Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, können wir vom Wetter abhängig machen und kurzfristig hier im Forum verabreden. Diese Woche habe ich keine Zeit mehr. 

Daniel


----------



## abi (6. April 2005)

Nein, leider nicht. Denn meine Tante hatte geburtstag und da musste ich mal wieder in die Heimat. Aber dafür bin ich viel daheim gefahren. 

Dann bis nächste Woche, würd ich sagen.  

Gruß
abi


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2005)

Ich muss den Thread mal wieder hochholen. Auch wenn es mit einer Feierabendrunde zumindest bei mir noch nicht geklappt hat, vergessen habe ich es nicht.
Hast du jeden Abend Zeit?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Flash1 (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo abi,

ich hab eben noch mal den Beitrag vom 5.4 gelesen, leider falle ich ja aus dem Raster da ich älter als 38 bin.  
Ich war ja schon mal mit im Binger Wald, ich war der, auf den ihr immer warten mußtet.
Also ich fahr im Moment regelmäßig Mittwochs ab ca. 17:00 Uhr eine leichte Runde von Gensingen aus. Entweder in den Langelonsheimer Wald oder über den Rochusberg. Wenn du lust hast mitzufahrn melde dich mal.


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## *blacksugar* (20. Mai 2005)

Flash1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo abi,
> 
> ich hab eben noch mal den Beitrag vom 5.4 gelesen, leider falle ich ja aus dem Raster da ich älter als 38 bin.
> Ich war ja schon mal mit im Binger Wald, ich war der, auf den ihr immer warten mußtet.
> ...




Au ja, da will ich mit! von Gensingen nach Bingen am Mittwoch - wo ist Treffpunkt??? An der Reithalle/Sportplatz ... ?   

Mach doch mal was publik, dann kommen vielleicht noch andere und man kann ein locker Tourchen mit anschl. evtl. netter Einkehr angehen?


----------



## Flash1 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo ,
ich werde heute nach der Arbeit eine leichte Trainingsrunde von Gensingen aus über den Rochusberg fahren. Treffpunkt Reithalle Gensingen. Abfahrt 18:00 Uhr. Wer mitfahren möchte bitte hier melden. Termin kann man dann evtl. noch anpassen.


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## THBiker (15. März 2007)

Hallo Leute

ich muss mal den alten Thread auskramen!

Wer hat denn Lust ab und zu Samstags einen kleine Runde in der Binger Gegend zu machen!
Ich bin öfters am Wochenende dort und kenn mich null aus! Ich wäre für jeden Tip und Guide dankbar!

Achja...die Kondi ist im moment eher....naja ausbaufähig   

Am Samstag würde ich gerne starten....wer Lust


----------



## Kayn (15. März 2007)

Flash1 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich werde heute nach der Arbeit eine leichte Trainingsrunde von Gensingen aus über den Rochusberg fahren. Treffpunkt Reithalle Gensingen. Abfahrt 18:00 Uhr. Wer mitfahren möchte bitte hier melden. Termin kann man dann evtl. noch anpassen.
> 
> 
> ...



is ja völliger schwachsinn, warum nicht direkt zum binger wald?
aber um die uhrzeit sicherlich nicht so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (15. März 2007)

zweitausendfünf


----------



## THBiker (16. März 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> is ja völliger schwachsinn, warum nicht direkt zum binger wald?
> aber um die uhrzeit sicherlich nicht so schön



    erst lesen dann aufregen! Ich hab den fred aus der Versenkung geholt


----------



## X-Präsi (16. März 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> is ja völliger schwachsinn, warum nicht direkt zum binger wald?
> aber um die uhrzeit sicherlich nicht so schön



außerdem sind wir ein Kuschelforum und ham uns alle lieb  

heir schreibt keiner völligen schwachsinn, sondern geht vielleicht mal etwas "fehl in seiner annahme"  

@ thbiker: ziehe in Kürze nach Mü-Sa ins eigene Häusle (so ich denn zügig mit dem Renovieren fertig werde) und dann gehts wieder regelmässig in den geliebten BiWa (den ich auch "ein wenig" kenne). Vielleicht können wir dann ja mal zusammen ein Ründchen drehen? Schnuckeliges Ründchen mit zünftiger Einkehr im Gerhardshof


----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ thbiker: ziehe in Kürze nach Mü-Sa ins eigene Häusle (so ich denn zügig mit dem Renovieren fertig werde) und dann gehts wieder regelmässig in den geliebten BiWa (den ich auch "ein wenig" kenne)


... zum Kinderwagenschubsen, versteht sich.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. März 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ... zum Kinderwagenschubsen, versteht sich.



der wird hinten dran gebunden. Wofür ist das Ding gefedert


----------



## Silencium (16. März 2007)

Wäre bei 'ner tour in Bingen auch dabei 

(hoffentlich dann mit neuem Bike )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (16. März 2007)

Hört sichgut an! Ich wäre dabei!!

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo ich in Bingen (Binger Wald ) dahren könnte....auch als Nichtlocal!
Werd mir zwar gleich ne Wanderkarte holen, aber ein paar Tips wären echt gut!
muss nix langes sein...ne kleine Runde von 15km würde auch reichen...oder einfach mal einen vernünftigen Startpunkt wo es sich dann lohnt zu biken!

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand bis morgen früh noch ein paar  Tipps geben könnte!! DANKE schonmal


----------



## Silencium (16. März 2007)

Kenne nur eine Auffahrt fürs Rennrad... 
Wenn du morgen fahren willst - ich würde gerne mitkommen 
(Wenns nicht vor 13 Uhr ist )


----------



## THBiker (16. März 2007)

Hmmm wollt schon mit´m MTB biken gehen  .......aber wenn du das wolltest gerne!

Können ja morgen früh nochmal gucken....und ein Treffpunkt ausmachen!!!

Gruß

TH


----------



## fthoma (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich wohne auch erst zwei Jahre hier und suche ebenfalls eine Gruppe mit denen man abends eine Runde drehen kann. Ein paar Routen kenne ich allerdings bin ich kein extrem Singletrail fahrer. Wenn Du Lust hast können wir ja auch eine Runde mal fahre. Ich wohne in Bingerbrück.

Gruß Frank


----------



## bingenbiker (17. März 2007)

Seid Ihr nun schon losgefahren ?....
der bingenbiker kommt gerne mit in den Binger Wald...


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2007)

Nö ich hocke hier rum...werd gleich mal in die Stadt gehen und mir ne Karte besorgen  ich kenn mich ja Null aus! Wiß ja nicht mal wie ich in den Binger Wald m vernünftigsten radl!

Schick euch mal per PM meine Handynr!

Start so um halb 2 bis 2  und dann lockere Runde zum kennenlernen  

wo könnte man sich treffen?


----------



## Der Biber (17. März 2007)

Hi ihr Leutz,
ich bin neu hier im Forum aber bike schon seid ca.4 Jahren im Binger Wald und kenne hier fast jeden trail.
bei der ganzen aktion hier im Forum würde ich sag 
morgen um 12.00 uhr am Naheparkpatz in Bingen für ne Runde im Binger Wald.
Ich würde sagen ca.35 km und 1000 Höhenmeter mit ner menge Trails.


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2007)

Der Biber schrieb:


> Hi ihr Leutz,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum aber bike schon seid ca.4 Jahren im Binger Wald und kenne hier fast jeden trail.
> bei der ganzen aktion hier im Forum würde ich sag
> morgen um 12.00 uhr am Naheparkpatz in Bingen für ne Runde im Binger Wald.
> Ich würde sagen ca.35 km und 1000 Höhenmeter mit ner menge Trails.



Morgen klappt leider nicht bei mir.....aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgeheoben....komm da gern drauf zurück!
Ich werd heut issl rausgehen.....hast du´n Tipp zum starten...vielleicht uch einen einfach zu findenden Trail (Markierung)


----------



## Der Biber (17. März 2007)

OK kein Problem 
ich gammel eh nur zu Hause rum und könnte dir auch ne kleine Runde heute zeigen
wir können uns am Naheparkplatz in Bingen treffen, ist n guter Ausgangspunkt.
sag ne Uhrzeit die dir passt.


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2007)

Der Biber schrieb:


> OK kein Problem
> ich gammel eh nur zu Hause rum und könnte dir auch ne kleine Runde heute zeigen
> wir können uns am Naheparkplatz in Bingen treffen, ist n guter Ausgangspunkt.
> sag ne Uhrzeit die dir passt.



Mist zu spät ...hab mich jetzt grad mit´m Kumpel aus Wiesbden zum biken verabredet...das nächste Mal...meld mich später nochmal

Thanx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (18. März 2007)

tipp - besuche mal die lauschhütte .  mal im ernst - du machst das schon richtig . mit ner 1:25.000 karte einfach mal loslegen , der rest kommt von alleine . natürlich ist ein lokal ein toller vorteil - aber wenn keiner zeit hat


----------



## THBiker (18. März 2007)

Ok...hab grad mal gegoogelt
ist die Tour zu empfehlen?
http://www.bingen.de/tourist/aktiv/john_long.htm

Wie ist der Singletrail Anteil?

Gruß TH


----------



## Timo D (19. März 2007)

ich wohne auch im binger umfeld und würde mich (wenn zeit) an schönen touren beteiligen.  

ich werde da hier im forum beobachten.


----------



## Fubbes (19. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ok...hab grad mal gegoogelt
> ist die Tour zu empfehlen?
> http://www.bingen.de/tourist/aktiv/john_long.htm
> 
> ...


Diese Routenbeschreibung wurde von den Beinharten übernommen (http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/) und ist gelinde gesagt uralt. Bis auf die Ecke am Hochsteinchen konnte ich vor ca. 5 Jahren aber noch folgen. Wie es heute aussieht, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (19. März 2007)

Falls jemand von Euch auch shcon mal auf eigene Faust was ausprobieren möchte:

wir haben auf www.mtb-club-beinhart.de im Download-Bereich einige Tourentipps insbesondere für den Binger Wald veröffentlicht. Stimmen zwar einige von den angegebenen Wanderwegsmarkierungen mittlerweile nicht mehr 100%. Aber als Tipp für die wichtigsten Punkte reichts allemal noch. 

Einfach die Trails in ner Karte raussuchen und loslegen. 

Wer sich anschliessen möchte, kann gerne übernächstes WOE mitdüsen. Da mache ich mit nem Kumpel ne Häuslerenovierungspausentour von ein paar Stündchen. Nix langes aber viele Trails, die in den veröffentlichten Tourbeschreibungen nicht zu finden sind 

Wann wir genau düsen, schreib ich dann hier noch rein. Wird vermutlich der 30.=3. und / oder 31.03. sein (wenn die Hex mein RAd nicht geklaut hat).


----------



## Fubbes (19. März 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wann wir genau düsen, schreib ich dann hier noch rein. Wird vermutlich der 30.=3. und / oder der 1.4. sein (wenn die Hex mein RAd nicht geklaut hat).


Nana! Am 1.4. ist die Beinhart-Schnuppertour (ebenfalls im Binger Wald). Da wirst du doch keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung aufziehen.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (19. März 2007)

upsi - ist schon korrigiert...


----------



## RipItKaputt (19. März 2007)

Servus!
Welche Proportionen wird die Tour denn haben?
Kenne bisher nämlich auch nur die Standarts im BiWa. Favorit is ja der Eselspfad  Hätte aber auch Lust auf was neues! Hab halt ne Freerider-Kondition ... darf ich trotzdem mit?  

Gruß
PlanlosJochen


----------



## THBiker (19. März 2007)

am 1.4??? cool...wo startet ihr denn und wie weit/hoch soll´s gehen? Trailanteil?
Oder gibts irgendwo eine Tourbeschreibung 

@RipItKaputt
können ja mal´n bissl freireitengehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silencium (20. März 2007)

Finds toll wie viele Leute aus Bingen sich auf einmal hier finden!
Dann sollte ein paar Touren ja nichts mehr im Wege stehen. 

Guten Nacht


----------



## snapon (20. März 2007)

meinst du es sind wirklich ALLE aus bingen ? ich wollte auch schon öfters mal mit diesen ominösen "beinharten" mitfahren - habs aber nie geschafft , die sind soweit mir bekannt aus ingelheim oder so !
mein revier mit dem mtb ist der soonwald , aber auch drumrum - mal sehn vielleicht pack ichs ja irgendwann ?!


----------



## THBiker (20. März 2007)

snapon schrieb:


> meinst du es sind wirklich ALLE aus bingen ? ich wollte auch schon öfters mal mit diesen ominösen "beinharten" mitfahren - habs aber nie geschafft , die sind soweit mir bekannt aus ingelheim oder so !
> mein revier mit dem mtb ist der soonwald , aber auch drumrum - mal sehn vielleicht pack ichs ja irgendwann ?!



neee bin kein Binger....nur ab und zu...ca. jedes 2. Wochenende hoff ich darf trotzdem ab und zu mal mit


----------



## Silencium (20. März 2007)

snapon schrieb:


> meinst du es sind wirklich ALLE aus bingen ? ich wollte auch schon öfters mal mit diesen ominösen "beinharten" mitfahren - habs aber nie geschafft , die sind soweit mir bekannt aus ingelheim oder so !
> mein revier mit dem mtb ist der soonwald , aber auch drumrum - mal sehn vielleicht pack ichs ja irgendwann ?!



Ist doch egal ob alle die sich hier gemeldet haben aus Bingen sind, auf jeden Fall wollen sie in Bingen biken! 
Und da die meisten ("ominösen") beinharten nicht aus Ingelheim sonder aus Mainz kommen treffen sie sich meistens in Mainz (war ich auch schonmal dabei), aber Bingen ist für mich näher.
Da finde ichs doch super wenn ein paar Leute in Bingen biken gehen wollen!


----------



## X-Präsi (20. März 2007)

das wird ja dann in Bingen nicht langweilig werden. da freu ich mich doch schon auf den umzug  

eselspfad ist witzisch, kreuzbachklamm der hammer (aber nur für hartgesottene trailfreaks), steckeschläferklamm goldisch (aber net sonntag nachmittag im dicksten kaffeetrinker-verkehr), panoramweg um den salzkopf, hochhaustrail, wiesentrail am wochenendgebiet usw. usw. 

uwe wird am 01.04. in der längeren der 3 schnupper-runden (waren so um die 40 Km / 1000 Hm) sicherlich einiges davon drin haben. 
wenn wir rechtzeitig mit dem tapezieren fertig werden, düse ich mit nem kumpel sicher auch mit.


----------



## THBiker (20. März 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> das wird ja dann in Bingen nicht langweilig werden. da freu ich mich doch schon auf den umzug
> 
> eselspfad ist witzisch, kreuzbachklamm der hammer (aber nur für hartgesottene trailfreaks), steckeschläferklamm goldisch (aber net sonntag nachmittag im dicksten kaffeetrinker-verkehr), panoramweg um den salzkopf, hochhaustrail, wiesentrail am wochenendgebiet usw. usw.
> 
> ...



Ok dann versuche ich das mal einzurichten dort mitzufahren...evtl auch bei der kürzeren Runde....!
Kreuzbachklamm hört sich dich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo D (20. März 2007)

wo finde ich infos zu der tour am 1.4.?


----------



## Fubbes (21. März 2007)

Timo D schrieb:


> wo finde ich infos zu der tour am 1.4.?


Kommt noch, hier im Forum, ganz ruhig 

Ripman: auf der Homepage solltest du die Flyer eigentlich auch "aushängen".

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (21. März 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ok dann versuche ich das mal einzurichten dort mitzufahren...evtl auch bei der kürzeren Runde....!
> Kreuzbachklamm hört sich dich gut an



Befürchte, dass die X-Bachklamm nicht unbedingt in der Tour drin sein wird, da für viele einfach zu heftig und nicht ganz ungefährlich. 
Vielleicht kann ich dann gegen Ende der Tour mal wieder den heftigeren Teil mit ein paar Leutz anhängen und wir treffen uns dann alle unten. 
Muss aber Guide Uwe entscheiden, wie er es möchte. 

Wenns so nicht passt, finden wir bestimmt im April dann mal die Gelegenheit ne reine Trailrunde mit allen "Nettigkeiten" zu fahren. Wären dann auch so um die 35 Km / 1000 Hm.


----------



## Sparcy (21. März 2007)

Kreuzbachklamm ist momentan sowieso schlecht zu befahren.
A: Erdrutsch am oberen Teil.
B: Wegen dem aufgeweichtem Boden zu rutschig...


----------



## maifelder (21. März 2007)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Kreuzbachklamm ist momentan sowieso schlecht zu befahren.
> A: Erdrutsch am oberen Teil.
> B: Wegen dem aufgeweichtem Boden zu rutschig...





Fährt Dein Rad eigentlich wieder?


----------



## Sparcy (22. März 2007)

Jepp, läuft wieder einwandfrei


----------



## maifelder (22. März 2007)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Jepp, läuft wieder einwandfrei





Das freut mich.


----------



## THBiker (29. März 2007)

wer ist den nun noch alles dabei am Sonntag

Ich bin dann dabei wenn nix unerwartetes passiert   bin ja mal gespannt was mich erwartet....ich fürchte ja dass ich konditionell versage


----------



## Bettina (29. März 2007)

> wer ist den nun noch alles dabei am Sonntag


@THBiker  also ich fahr als Bremse in der mittleren Gruppe mit, damit ist gesichert, das Daniel nicht hinten fährt  

Und bei den Beinhart-Touren gilt immer: es wird keiner verloren -der nicht nach vorne weg fährt!  

Bis Sonntag, 
Bettina


----------



## X-Präsi (29. März 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und bei den Beinhart-Touren gilt immer: es wird keiner verloren -der nicht nach vorne weg fährt!
> 
> Bis Sonntag,
> Bettina



Und wer vorm Guide fährt, muss den den ganzen Abend frei halten (das kann teuer werden...)  

Wenn ich mit Tapezieren gut vorankomme, bin ich samt Kumpel aus der Eifel in der Uwe-Runde dabei. Durch die Renoviererei bin ich derzeit übrigens auch die totale Bremse. Bin froh, dass ich es morgens noch mit dem Rad auf die ARbeit schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. März 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Tapezieren gut vorankomme, bin ich samt Kumpel aus der Eifel in der Uwe-Runde dabei. Durch die Renoviererei bin ich derzeit übrigens auch die totale Bremse. Bin froh, dass ich es morgens noch mit dem Rad auf die ARbeit schaffe




Ich hab nochkeine Ausrede warum ich die Bremse sein könnte...aaaaaaaaaber ich überleg mir was    .......könnt ja´n technischen Defekt vortäuschen oder......einfach auf meine umweltschonende Fahrweise hinweisen   

@Präsi
PM erhalten...so machen wir´s.... wird noch genug Gelegenheiten geben!!!


----------



## snapon (29. März 2007)

ja wie jetzt , es sollte doch hier veröffentlicht werden wann und wo ! oder hab ich was überlesen ? zumindest hat fubbes das mal geschrieben  !


----------



## THBiker (29. März 2007)

snapon schrieb:


> ja wie jetzt , es sollte doch hier veröffentlicht werden wann und wo ! oder hab ich was überlesen ? zumindest hat fubbes das mal geschrieben  !



Guckst du hier LINK


----------



## snapon (29. März 2007)

oh ja - danke !!


----------



## THBiker (10. April 2007)

Huhu

bin am Wochenende wieder in Bingen...diesmal mit funktionsfähigem Bike   
Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Trailtour im Binger Wald? Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer einer Wanderkarte der region....Danke Osterhase    

@Präsi
fertig renoviert? kommst du mit und machst Guide?


----------



## X-Präsi (11. April 2007)

Würde ja echt sehr sehr gerne, aber dem Renovieren folgt der Umzug am Samstag auf flinkem Fuß  

Ende April bin ich dann 9 Tage in Sachen DIMB-Guide-Ausbildung unterwegs. Erste Mai-WOE gehts mit ner Horde DIMB-Leute in die Pfalz zur Burgentour. Langer REde kurzer Schwachsinn - bin erst ab Mitte Mai wieder ganz normal da und würd mich freuen, wenns dann mal klappt...


----------



## THBiker (11. April 2007)

Schade  aber das wird schon  Ende Mai hab ich dann Urlaub und bin evtl sogar mal längere zeit in Bingen!

Ich werde dann wohl am Sa mit der Karte zusammen biken gehen   

Sonst keiner Lust und Zeit?


----------



## THBiker (16. April 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> das wird ja dann in Bingen nicht langweilig werden. da freu ich mich doch schon auf den umzug
> 
> eselspfad ist witzisch, kreuzbachklamm der hammer (aber nur für hartgesottene trailfreaks), steckeschläferklamm goldisch (aber net sonntag nachmittag im dicksten kaffeetrinker-verkehr), panoramweg um den salzkopf, hochhaustrail, wiesentrail am wochenendgebiet usw. usw.



so, war dann endlich am Wochenende mal im Binger Wald und bin über den Prinzenkopf, Villa Rustica, Steckenschläferklamm zum Jägerhaus und dort weiter zur Lauschhütte...leider etwas verfehlt  ...d.h. mein Anhang wollte dann nicht mehr!
War ne ganz lustige Runde, der Trailanteil leider homöopathisch  ...das soll sich ändern!

Wenn man an der X-Bachklamm vorbeikommt, geht es doch nach oben auch wieter Richtung "Weiler" glaub ich.....wie ist denn der Trail und wo finde ich den Einstieg 
Ich denke auf jeden Fall, dass etwas Potential da ist zum Trailsurfen  ...und wenn das nächste mal vielleicht noch der/die ein oder andere mitkommt wäre super!


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> eselspfad ist witzisch, kreuzbachklamm der hammer (aber nur für hartgesottene trailfreaks), steckeschläferklamm goldisch (aber net sonntag nachmittag im dicksten kaffeetrinker-verkehr), panoramweg um den salzkopf, hochhaustrail, wiesentrail am wochenendgebiet usw. usw.
> .



so, ich war dann letzte Woche endlich mal in der X-Bachklamm...dummerweise von der falschen Richtung da wir vorher den Eselsweg  über Schweizerhaus zur Burg Rhein/Reichenstein  gefahren sind und dann irgandwann an der B9 standen!

Wie kmmt man denn von der B9 wieder schön hoch?? X-bachklamm war zwar schön, aber teilweise doch etwas steil zum fahren  bergab macht das sicherlich Laune, wobei wirklich einige tricky Stellen drin sind 

Gibts noch mehr in der Art oder so wieder der Eselsweg?  am besten so, dass man das zu einer schönen Tour verbinden kann ohne groß Forstwege fahren zu müssen! Mein Startpunkt ist zur Zeit meistens von Bingen aus an den Prinzenkopf und dann.....planlos im Wald rum  

hab an diesem WE leider kein Bike mit, aber demnächst stehen weitere Erkundungen an  Guides sind herzlich willkommen! Alle anderen Trailsurfer natrülich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2007)

Wie, Du bist die X-Bachklamm nicht raufgefahren? Ist doch Kinnergeburtstach. Das machen wir immer mit den Einsteigergruppen 

Wenn Ihr vom Schweizer Haus über die Burg Rheinstein zur B9 gelangt seid, habt Ihr oberhalb der Burg den Einstieg über ne kleine Treppe in den Eselspfad verpasst. 

Vom Kaliber Eselspfad oder X-Bachklamm gibts leider nicht so viel im Binger Wald. Ich habe eine 30 KM-Runde mit ca. 1000 Hm, in der alle schönen Singletrails im Binger Wald drin sind. Allerdings sind wir nicht in der Pfalz, wo man auch noch über Trails zu den Highlights surfen  kann. Die Verbindungsstücke sind zum Großteil über breite Forstpisten (z.B. Morgenbachtal,, Auffahrt Richtung Salzkopf etc.). Bergauf finde ich das aber nicht mal so unangenehm und man hat teilweise traumhafte Aussichten ins Rheintal...

Wenn wir nen passenden Termin finden, zeige ich Dir die Runde gerne mal.


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2007)

Hi

Wir sind vom Schweizerhaus einfach diesen etwas felsigen Trail zur Burg und von der Burg aus ging´s dann leider auf einem breiten Serpentinenweg runter zur B9 
dann sind wir Richtung Bingen gefahren und von der B9 aus rechts hoch dem Schild Kreuzbachklamm gefolgtjo Kindergeburtstag .normal fahr ich sowas auf´m großen Blatt  
Hab dann nochmal nen ganz netten Trail vom Prinzenkopf zur Jugendherberge gefunden war sehr flowig!

Und sonst..wenig!

Ich hoffe es klappt mal demnächst mit ner schönen Tour!

Hab dann auch bald mein Neus 


Schönes WE


----------



## Fubbes (11. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wir sind vom Schweizerhaus einfach diesen etwas felsigen Trail zur Burg und von der Burg aus ging´s dann leider auf einem breiten Serpentinenweg runter zur B9


Du musst hinter der Burg vorbei und kurz bevor du sie passiert hast links auf einen kleinen Pfad steil hoch (kurz Schieben).


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du musst hinter der Burg vorbei und kurz bevor du sie passiert hast links auf einen kleinen Pfad steil hoch (kurz Schieben).



Ach ok....das nächste Mal!! Danke


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Mai 2007)

wie siehts denn nächstes WOE aus? Gibt ja dank feiertag masssssisch möglichkeiten (tagetechnisch gesehen). 

falls sich noch jemand in ne trailrunde einklinken möchte (werden ja nicht alles beim pfalz-X sein), ab dafür.


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2007)

Donnerstag bin ich in Bingen

wie schauts aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (14. Mai 2007)

muss ich noch mit der Regierung klären. Schreib ich Dir morgen rein. Würden auch net den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein. Denke, dass wir nach 4 Stunden durch sind (+1-2 Weizen im Gerhardshof  ).


----------



## Kuat Bike Yards (14. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag die Herrn,

an einer Feiertagsrunde hätte ich auch Interesse...

+1-2 gibt ein Weizen weniger aber dafür einen Trail mehr, oder?

KBY


----------



## THBiker (14. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> muss ich noch mit der Regierung klären. Schreib ich Dir morgen rein. Würden auch net den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein. Denke, dass wir nach 4 Stunden durch sind (+1-2 Weizen im Gerhardshof  ).



Jo 3-4 Stunden reichen vollkommen, sonst bekomm ich auch trouble zu Hause     und vielleicht nix zu Essen    Treffpunkt wäre mir morgens so ab 9-10:00 ganz passend und um 13-14:00 wieder zu Hause!

Wäre das einzurichten!

Man bedenke meine Kondi ist nicht die Beste   

Wäre super wenn´s klappt


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2007)

Update:
So schnell kann´s gehen.  muss am DO-Mittag mit zum Essen, d.h. ich muss entweder um 11:30 wieder zu Hause sein oder erst gegen 15:00 starten 
wie schaut´s da aus!


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Mai 2007)

das wird aber knapp - bis 11.30 oder ab 15 uhr... *grübelgrübel* da müssten wir dann bissl was rauslassen...

hab außerdem auch evtl. noch vor, was neues (etwas weiter weg) mit nem sportsfreund abzufahren. anruf kam eben. 

ich geb hier morgen bescheid, wenns euch dann noch reicht.


----------



## THBiker (15. Mai 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> das wird aber knapp - bis 11.30 oder ab 15 uhr... *grübelgrübel* da müssten wir dann bissl was rauslassen...
> 
> hab außerdem auch evtl. noch vor, was neues (etwas weiter weg) mit nem sportsfreund abzufahren. anruf kam eben.
> 
> ich geb hier morgen bescheid, wenns euch dann noch reicht.



Jo paßt

hab grad im Wetterbericht geschaut....für Nachmittags wäre trocken gemeldet, d.h. das würde ich vorziehen


----------



## Kuat Bike Yards (15. Mai 2007)

...also ich habe mich auch noch nicht so richtig
entschieden und warte mal ab was noch so kommt

Was geht denn noch so am verlängerten Wochenende?


----------



## Kayn (15. Mai 2007)

kreuzbachklamm ist momentan immer noch unbefahrbar, es ist alles noch ziemich rutschig und am anfang sind 2 große, durch erdrutsch entstandene löcher, bei dem 2. kommt man nichtmal ohne ein fahrrad durch, weil nur noch 20 cm abgesenkter weg vorhanden ist.

wann wird der wanderweg wieder gemacht?

muss erst einer abstürzen damit da endlich was gemacht wird oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## THBiker (16. Mai 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> kreuzbachklamm ist momentan immer noch unbefahrbar, es ist alles noch ziemich rutschig und am anfang sind 2 große, durch erdrutsch entstandene löcher, bei dem 2. kommt man nichtmal ohne ein fahrrad durch, weil nur noch 20 cm abgesenkter weg vorhanden ist.
> 
> wann wird der wanderweg wieder gemacht?
> 
> muss erst einer abstürzen damit da endlich was gemacht wird oder wie läuft das ab?



Bin da letzte Woche durcgefahren  

am WE bin ich niht da...nur am DO


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Jo paßt
> 
> hab grad im Wetterbericht geschaut....für Nachmittags wäre trocken gemeldet, d.h. das würde ich vorziehen



Der WEtterbericht sieht heut aber schon bissl fieser aus: Dauerregen bei 12°C *schlotter*

Denke, dass ich dann morgen eher mal spontan ne Runde fahren werde. Falls jemand Böcke hat, spontan mitzufahren, schickt mir doch mal Eure Handy-Nr. auf die 0178 / 78 555 62. 
Die krassen Sachen sind aber im Mom sowieso alle sehr rutschig und trotz Fetter Betty nicht der echte Spaßbringer. Also, wenn spontan, dann eher ohne die richtigen Spaßbringer. 

Fr. - So. solls dann wieder besser werden. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (16. Mai 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> kreuzbachklamm ist momentan immer noch unbefahrbar, es ist alles noch ziemich rutschig und am anfang sind 2 große, durch erdrutsch entstandene löcher, bei dem 2. kommt man nichtmal ohne ein fahrrad durch, weil nur noch 20 cm abgesenkter weg vorhanden ist.
> 
> wann wird der wanderweg wieder gemacht?
> 
> muss erst einer abstürzen damit da endlich was gemacht wird oder wie läuft das ab?



Das Forstamt hängt halt immer noch in der Beseitigung der Kyrill-Schäden. Wenn Du Dich beschweren möchtest, solltest Du aber nicht unbedingt erwähnen, dass Du da mit dem Bike runterfahren willst


----------



## THBiker (16. Mai 2007)

meld mich dann spontan


----------



## Kayn (17. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bin da letzte Woche durcgefahren



ernsthaft oder soll das zwinkern einen spaß andeuten?

auf jeden fall kommt man dort momentan nichtmal zu fuss durch, aber ich war ja auch schon seit spätsommer-herbst nicht mehr dort und weiß auch garnicht mehr so genau wie es noch damals dort aussah. früher konnte man alles ohne den fuss abzusetzen durchfahren, allerdings war es halt immer ein gefährlicher stoppie balanceakt bei jeder kurve und man musste sich vor allem auf den bodenbelag verlassen.

das forstamt soll mal machen, es liegen auch überall noch bäume von einem jahr auf den wegen rum


----------



## THBiker (17. Mai 2007)

Bin da vorletzte Woche wirklich durch, jedoch von unten nach oben  aber es ist mir nur 1 bis 2 Stellen aufgefallen wo es problematisch werden könnte!
Einmal war ein Stück Weg abgebrochen und dann lag ein Baum quer!
Aber sowas kann einem ja auf jedem trail passieren!
Fahrbar sollte die Klamm bei trockenem Wetter sein!

Wir werden es demnächst mal testen, wenn ich wieder hier bin


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> früher konnte man alles ohne den fuss abzusetzen durchfahren, allerdings war es halt immer ein gefährlicher stoppie balanceakt bei jeder kurve und man musste sich vor allem auf den bodenbelag verlassen.



jaja - früher war alles besser 

allerdings ziehe ich vor jedem den Hut, der die fiese, krumme, bucklige kleine Natursteintreppe runterfährt... und dann unten noch direkt die Kurve schafft 

der Rest ist ok und echt lecker


----------



## kurbelbeisser (31. Mai 2007)

Wow, bin ja ganz begeistert was sich hier so aus der Binger Ecke tummelt...ich habe mich eben gerade angemeldet und mal gleich vorgestellt....der Anstand fordert seinen Tribut !
Bin echter Neuling und stehe wohl kurz vor dem Kauf eines Fullys...meiner Einer gehört dann mit 40 Lenzen nicht mehr zu den Blutjungen hier. Da ich in Waldalgesheim wohne und BiWa hier ja ein wunderbarer Favorit ist, würde ich mich freuen wenn man sich mal für Touren treffen würde. Man liest ja hier schon einige Touren......werde das mal etwas beäugen.

byeee und Grüsse
der Kurbelbeisser


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juni 2007)

Hi Kurbelbeisser! Ist schon krass, was hier so abgeht.

Wennst mogst, kannst Du am Dienstag auch schon in echt bei der Feierabendrunde ab Mü-Sa mitmischen. Bist herzlich willkommen!


----------



## kurbelbeisser (3. Juni 2007)

Hi Präsi, bin erst ab 18:20 Uhr zu Hause, da ich in Waldalgesheim wohne, könnten wir uns ja irgendwo nach eurem ersten Berganstieg hier oben treffen....du kennst ja ungefähr die Zeiten wann und wo ihr hier oben vorbei düst...mach doch mal einen Vorschlag wo man sich hier treffen könnte, so dass es auf Eurer Strecke liegt.
Grüsse vom Kurbelbeisser


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juni 2007)

gucken wir heute abend (montag) mal. aber im "feierabendrunde in bingen" thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. Juni 2007)

kurbelbeisser schrieb:


> Hi Präsi, bin erst ab 18:20 Uhr zu Hause, da ich in Waldalgesheim wohne, könnten wir uns ja irgendwo nach eurem ersten Berganstieg hier oben treffen....du kennst ja ungefähr die Zeiten wann und wo ihr hier oben vorbei düst...mach doch mal einen Vorschlag wo man sich hier treffen könnte, so dass es auf Eurer Strecke liegt.
> Grüsse vom Kurbelbeisser


Grundsätzlich ist das schlecht mit einem Treffpunkt am Berg, weil wir nicht jedesmal durch Waldalgesheim durchkommen. Außerdem fehlen dir dann entscheidende Höhenmeter 
Wir können Dienstag eine Trailrunde machen. Ein möglicher Treffpunkt wäre dann der Dorfplatz in Weiler, da wo der Brunnen steht. Uhrzeit ca. 18:30.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juni 2007)

oder so


----------



## kurbelbeisser (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,
muss jetzt mal schaun, ein Backenzahn macht seit gestern Ärscher...wir können natürlich auch derartige Stellen einbauen das ich irgendwann auf den Lenker aufschlage und das Problem hat sich gelöst....*autsch.
Nein Spässle beiseite, ich hab einen Termin beim Zahnarzt für morgen 16:15 Uhr...allerdings hier in FFM (Büro)....es könnte die angedrohte Nervenzieheraktion werden. Ich glaube danach könnte ich etwas zu spät kommen und wie ich dann drauf bin weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Ich schick Euch beiden mal per Mail meine Tel.

So long....der bald zahnlose Kurbelbeisser...!!!
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (4. Juni 2007)

Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust auf irgendeine große Telefonaktion, zumal ich gar kein Mobilding habe. Wir werden mindestens bis 18:30 warten. Falls es bei uns später wird, solltest du allerdings bis 18:45 warten.
Deine Nummer nehme ich trotzdem mal mit.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## kurbelbeisser (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Daniel, hi Thomas,
ich blase das für heute abend lieber ab, der Zahnärger wurde heftiger....ich denke das heute Nachmittag nichts angenehmes ansteht und wenn ich jetzt schon ahne das es schief gehen könnte lasse ich es lieber, bevor irgendjemand auf mich warten würde.
Habe eben schon im Feierabend-Thread gelesen das ihr auch noch grillen wollt...wow...ihr seid ja super drauf...ärgert mich ja schon jetzt.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und keine Gewitterüberraschung...ciaoo
Markus


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Markus,

einmal zu oft in die Kurbel gebissen, oder ? 
dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass es bei Dir net so ne Multisession wird, wie bei mir im März.  Mehr schreib ich jetzt lieber nicht dazu  

Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche am Donnerstag? Dann allerdings ohne Grillen. Aber vielleicht mit nem kleinen Abschlussdrink. Die Verabredung sollte dann aber über den Feierabendthread laufen. 

Außerdem schicke ich Dir jetzt mal meine Mobildings-Nr. per PM. Dann können wir uns bei Probs kurz in Verbindung setzen. Sollte aber wirklich nur im Notfall sein, sonst häng ich mehr am Tel. als am Lenker 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute


bin am Wochenende wieder in Bingen! wer hat Lust auf ne schöne freeridelastige Tour?
Am besten gleich mit Tour Vorschlag  

Oder sonst ne Idee...Bikepark, Trail.....bin für alles offen!

Zeit hab ich am Sonntag und Montagmorgen...evtl. am Sa 2 stündchen aber eher unwahrscheinlich!

Wäre super wenn´s mal klappt


----------



## THBiker (26. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute

bin am WE wieder in Bingen....wie schaut´s denn aus mit´ner Trail-Tour? Jemand Lust und Zeit


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juli 2007)

muss mal die Sonntagsplanung der Family checken...


----------



## THBiker (26. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> muss mal die Sonntagsplanung der Family checken...



die WE Planung muss ich auch noch checken, aber einen Tag bekomm ich sicherlich frei     
wäre super wenn´s klappt


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2007)

also wenns entgegen der wettervorhersage morgen doch nicht regnen sollte, fahre ich ca. um 10.30 uhr in den biwa. falls du oder auch andere bock haben, mitzufahren, einfach bescheid sagen 0178 / 78 555 62.


----------



## THBiker (29. Juli 2007)

Zu spät gelesen


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Juli 2007)

ob wir das in diesem Leben noch hin bekommen


----------



## Sparcy (29. Juli 2007)

... sieht schlecht aus


----------



## THBiker (30. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> ob wir das in diesem Leben noch hin bekommen



   jo.....blöd gelaufen! Aber ich hatte Abends micht mehr ins Forum geschaut!
Wie war´s???


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> jo.....blöd gelaufen! Aber ich hatte Abends micht mehr ins Forum geschaut!
> Wie war´s???



das trau ich mich jetzt gar net zu sagen - war dreimal soweit, dass ich fahren wollt und dann kam wieder ein neuer schutt von oben. und die couch war so weich und gemütlich und der lütte hat mich so goldig angegrinst und der kuchen war so lecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2007)

Sparcy schrieb:


> ... sieht schlecht aus



und wie siehts mit uns zwei hübschen aus? sonntag schon was vor?


----------



## THBiker (31. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> das trau ich mich jetzt gar net zu sagen - war dreimal soweit, dass ich fahren wollt und dann kam wieder ein neuer schutt von oben. und die couch war so weich und gemütlich und der lütte hat mich so goldig angegrinst und der kuchen war so lecker...



Aha....du warst gar nicht bike    ...und ich hatte schon´n schlechtes Gewissen  
das nächste Mal kommt bestimmt! Wir sollten uns als Ziel setzen, wenigstens einmal in diesem Jahr zusammen biken zu gehen.....das sollte doch machbar sein


----------



## Sparcy (31. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> und wie siehts mit uns zwei hübschen aus? sonntag schon was vor?



Kommt drauf an wie fit ich bin. Wenn dann nur Nachmittags, da ich an dem WE Nachtschicht habe  
Am kommenden Do. bin ich bei gutem Wetter mit dabei


----------

